# So, how many PerC members smoke? (Marijuana)



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Candid Apple said:


> narc



It's only because I care so much about your personal and private health that I am willing to infringe upon your freedom to choose for yourself and I want my morals to be forced upon you in a way that will ruin your life....all for you own good man.


:tongue:


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

Damnit, I didn't read this all the way. I said no, because I assumed it was cigarettes, but actually it should be something akin to 'occasionally'. Only socially though.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

I knew the day would come, but didn't think it'd be so soon. 

I'm getting bored of being high! Think maybe my mao-b levels are finally starting to taper down a bit towards this supposed _norm_ people keep trying to shove down my throat. 

I just don't enjoy it as much as I used to. 

So yea, still going, but on occasion, and it looks like I may call it quits for good sometime this year.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Cosmicsense said:


> I knew the day would come, but didn't think it'd be so soon.
> 
> I'm getting bored of being high! Think maybe my mao-b levels are finally starting to taper down a bit towards this supposed _norm_ people keep trying to shove down my throat.
> 
> ...



It's never ''quits for good''. It is merely *almost *completely quit, but will be a very very rare occasion...:kitteh:


----------

